# como saber el consumo de energía en watts?



## iverver (Mar 5, 2007)

hola saludos soy nuevo en este foro, me gustaría alguien me pudiera decir cómo puedo saber el consumo de enegía del proveedor del servicio de luz de un aparato electrónico, dado que requiero saber si un inversor de 1000 watts de 12 volts a 127 volts puede mover perfectamente sin calentarse y apagarse a un par de bocinas de 2000 watts pmpo, todo esto pensado en un sistema de perífonía montado en un vehículo, os pongo la información del bafle... 

Bafle profesional de dos vías con 2000 Watts PMPO y amplificador integrado. Tiene un Woofer de 8", 4 Ohms, sensibilidad de 105dB, respuesta en frecuencia de 50 a 2000 Hz, tweeter de Titanium de 8 Ohms y sensibilidad de 104dB. Su diseño proporciona una salida acústica muy alta y reproduce frecuencias bajas extendidas en cualquier recinto, por lo que es ideal para soluciones de voz o musica. Mide 41 cm de alto por 30 cm de ancho y 24 cm de profundidad, pesa 10 kg, tiene entrada para la base modelo BAF-150 y es de color negro

gracias os agradezco la información que me pudieran facilitar....


----------



## Willington (Mar 5, 2007)

el inversor es de 1000 W continuos o pico ? si son continuos esos 1000W son RMS y eso es bastante !

como los parlantes son 2000 PMPO dan una didea baga del asunto.

mira el aplificador y su pontencia de salida RMS yo estimaria que son nos 220-400 W RMS, si es asi
el inversor si te funciona. 

y como todo en la vida tiene un pero:

mira si el aplificador no tiene una carga inductiva alta, es decir que a la entrada tega un 
Transformador descomunal, ya que el inversor puede dañarlo si la señal no es de onda seno modificada.


saludos


----------



## mcrven (Mar 5, 2007)

Hola iverver (Iván) y Willington.

Hace unos cuantos años atrás, en la revista Mecánica Popular, leí un título que me impactó y, acto seguido, busqué la revista para ver de que se trataba el asunto tan explosivo que anunciaba.

El banner decía: "COMO PASAR DE 10 W a 120 W EN 10 SEGUNDOS" 

Habiendo trabajado con potencias toda la vida, pués esto resultaba además de sorpresivo, muy interesante.

SORPRESAAA... En el artículo decía: "Simplemente, cambiale la nomenclatura al asunto. Donde dice RMS, colócale PMPO y multiplica el coeficiente por doce. Fácil,¿ verdad?

Así que veamos un poco lo de la pregunta de iverver. Si dividimos 2000W PMPO entre 12 tendremos: 2000/12=167W RMS y auque crean que nó, eso es bastante. Eso quema y, casi siempre, quema los parlantes que son la parte más debil de todo el conjunto.

En relación a los parlantes y, según lo que entiendo del post, un solo parlante de 8" a 4 ohm, es el que soporta toda la carga posible del amplificador, o sea, los 167W RMS. Bueno, yo quisiera que alguien me explicara donde consiguieron semejante maravilla de la técnica - me refiero al parlante - .

Lo pregunto porqué, si sacamos unas cuentitas, resulta ser que para obtener esa potencia (167W) sobre una Z de 4 ohm, tendremos W/R=I cuadrado y la raíz de eso daría 6,5A a través de la bobina del parlante. Ahora viene lo bueno; para soportar semejante corriente sin calentar, el alhambre de la bobina debería ser, nominal, de calibre AWG 16 y, por seguridad, doble sección o sea AWG 14. Esto no es imposible, pero en un parlante de 8" sí lo es.

Según datos que pude obtener de un fabricante de parlantes, la potencia indicada en el mismo, resulta ser PMPO así que, la potencia real RMS sostenida que él mismo puede soportar será, como mucho y con suerte el 10% de la indicada.

Esto se puede probar: tomen un parlante que no signifique mucho, calculen la corriente que debería circular por él (recuerden convertir de PMPO a RMS), coloquen un amperímetro AC en serie con el mismo, a fin de verificar que la misma sea alcanzada y bombardeenlo durante un rato con un tono fijo de 1000 Hz, mediante un amplificador bien protegido. Ah... colóquenle un fusible rápido al parlante, un poco mayor a la corriente que han calculado. No hace fallta que me cuenten los resultados. Ya los conozco.

En referencia al inversor, Willigton hizo la pregunta clave: "es potencia pico o continuada" y, básicamente estamos hablando de lo mismo. Siguiendo lo indicado por iverver, a 1000W y, a 12 V, de la batería se requerirían aprox. 84 Amp. - Las luces bajas de un vehiculo consumen aprox. 50A, si los olvido encendidos, en menos de una hora me quedo sin carga en la batería. ¿Que batería será suficiente para soportar 84 A, durante unas dos horas, sin descargarse?

Ciertamente que, jugar con potencias es jugar con fuego pero, el fuego se controla y las potencias también.

Iverver, te sugiero que, antes de someter tu equipo a unas exigencias de trabajo, lo sometas a prueba: ponlo a sonar y mide todo lo que puedas. Mide la corriente que consume desde la batería, verifica las temperaturas que alcanzan los disipadores y las bobinas de los parlantes. Hazlo en lugares abierto y cerrados. En lo que tengas lecturas suficientes, ellas te permitirán determinar la potencia que deberás mantener para que tu equipo te brinde muchas horas de servicio.

Trata de obtener los manuales de tus equipos y revisa muy bién las específicaciones. En ellas podrás encontrar las indicaciones reales de todas la características de los mismos.

Espero haber contribuído en algo.

Saludos y exitos.

MCR


----------



## iverver (Mar 5, 2007)

saludos, willington y mcrven, gracias por sus comentarios, ahora mismo me dispongo a solicitar los manuales de los altavoces que os he platicado y siguiendo con el tema, me han comentado por ahí que efectivamente la batería se descargaría en un cerrar de ojos teniendo el vehículo apagado, pero si este se mantiene encendido todo el tiempo, no corre peligro de descargarse.. tambien me han comentado que una solución sería adquirir una batería de 20 a 25 placas conectada en serie al alternador del vehículo, o bien instalar otro alternador en el vehículo, que opinan sobre esto? 

de igualmanera me han puesto a pensar seriamente sobre la posibilidad de que los parlantes comentados de 4 ohms de 8" puedan llegar a calentarse y entrar en protección, puesto que la necesidad es traerlos alrededor de 6 horas continuas funcionando; en relación al inversor estoy por checar si los 1000 w son continuos o pico, aún no lo he adquirido y en hora buena me han hecho notar esta pequeña pero importantísima cuestión...... 
finalmente creo que según me han comentado sería mucho mejor unos parlantes que el bable soporte 8 omhs cierto??


----------



## mendozag2004 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hola a todos,

Soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera ahondar un poquito en lo que se refiere a watts PMPO.

La realidad es que he encontrado mucha discrepancia en cuanto al tipo de watts se refiere, al menos en mi ciudad (Monterrey, México).

Hay quienes dicen (SONY) que es la potencia RMS (Root Mean Square o potencia real) multiplicada por el 75%.

En una tienda de electrónica de mi localidad (STEREN) dicen que si tienes una bocina de 60W PMPO tienes que quitarle el último cero y esa es su potencia real.

Desde mi punto de vista, la potencia PMPO es simplemente un truco publicitario.

Aquí transcribo la definición de PMPO (Peak Momentary Power Output) que dá la WEBOPEDIA (www.webopedia.com) y abajo la traducción.

Acronym for peak momentary power output.

This term refers to the maximum power output achieved for a speaker system under perfect conditions. PMPO is a controversy term, as many feel it is used as a marketing ploy, since the perfect conditions on which PMPO are based are next to impossible to achieve in a home where the speaker system is set up. The PMPO of a speaker is actually based on the maximum power output in a very small period of time (microseconds). Since no musical note lasts for such a short amount of time this peak performance cannot be reproduced in real usage of the speaker. The PMPO value is often seen listed as "watts PMPO" on product packaging. PMPO is also called peak music power output.

The alternative to PMPO is RMS (Root Mean Square), which is an accurate mathematical representation of a speaker's power output, measured over time rather than a few microseconds.

Acronimo de potencia de salida momentanea de pico.

Este término se refiere a la máxima salida de potendia alcanzada es un sistema de bocinas bajo condiciones perfectas. PMPO es un término controversial, ya que muchos sienten que es un término de mercadotecnia, puesto que las condiciones perfectas en las que el PMPO está basado rayan en lo imposible de alcanzar en el hogar donde se instala el sistema de sonido. El PMPO de una bocina está realmente basado en la potencia máxima de salida en un período muy corto de tiempo (microsegundos). Como una nota musical no dura tan poco tiempo este desempeño de pico no puede ser reproducido durante el uso real de una bocina. El valor PMPO es a menudo visto como "watts PMPO" en el empaque del producto. PMPO es también conocido como Peak Music Power Output.

La alternativa del PMPO es el RMS (Root Mean Square o Raíz cuadrada media), que es una representación matemática precisa de la potencia de salida de una bocina medido a través del tiempo en lugar de unos pocos microsegundos. 

Saludos y ojalá sirva de algo mi pequeña contribución


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 10, 2007)

Hola a todos, como veo que tocais el sonido, espero que esta pagina os ayude en vuestras dudas creo que es completa, suerte saludos   
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/doc_altavoces.html


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 10, 2007)

Un profesor mio decia que *PMPO = Potencia Medida Para el Ort** (perdon pero era asi).
Como dices PMPO es solo un truco publicitario. Un amplificador de 2000W generaria tanto calor que tendria ventiladores industriales para evitar que se derrita, jaja!!

Hay que olvidarse de eso, siempre hay que referirse a los Watts RMS que deberia figurar en el manual.


----------



## Dano (Mar 10, 2007)

mustangV8 dijo:
			
		

> Un amplificador de 2000W generaría tanto calor que tendría ventiladores industriales para evitar que se derrita, jaja!!


No entiendo muy bien a que te refieres pero te digo que conozco amplificador que llegan a 5000watts sobre 4 ohm y hasta ahora no e visto ninguno que tenga un ventilador industrial, pero eso si hay que hacer músculo porque entre el transformador y los disipadores pesa sus 35 Kgs  .

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 11, 2007)

Una etapa de potencia de 900W rms por canal a 8 Ohm, con sus típicas fuentes y toroidal, dos turbinas y radiadores  pesa alrededor de 30 Kg. Si a esta le eliminamos el toroide por una fuente conmutada reducimos mucho el peso, pero seguimos teniendo un buen volumen de disipadores y turbinas.

Dicho esto, nadie habla de la inductancia de los altavoces. Deberian saber que el altavoz tiene una componente ohmica y una componente inductiva.

Así que usar la ley de ohm para calcular el amperaje que en un momento dado pasa a través del bobinado del altavoz y determinar secciones no es una ciencia exacta.
La componente activa viene dada con un factor que se denomina cos& (factor de potencia), el componente reactivo  del amperaje se da con el factor seno, y la potencia aparente, que es la suma vectorial de todas las componentes se da con el factor tangente, que es la sumade la potenciaactiva y la reactiva. (pitagoras)

Creo recordar que en un altavoz de varias vias, tenemos condensadores y  tenemos bobinados que a ciertas frecuencias provocan desfases entre corriente y voltaje y tenemos resistencias.
Todo esto esta muy relacionado con el damping factor, que no es tema de ahora.

Digo todo esto porque he tenido en las manos un bobinado de un altavoz sin su correspondiente grupo magnético,  y les aseguro que sin su campo el bobinado arde en cuestión de segundos, cosa que no ocurre cuando el bobinado trabaja en su sitio.

Cuando colocámos un ohmetro en paralelo a la bobina de un altavoz solo medimos la componente resistiva, y para alquien que escribió un cálculo de amperaje en altavoz a 4 ohms, deberia saber que el altavoz trabaja con alterna muy variable, y la inductancia del bobinado no es igual a 50 Hz que a 2 Khz. Según la frecuencia varia el cos& (phi)


----------

